# Rigs Friday and Saturday



## ajfishn (Jun 28, 2008)

Left Perdido Key at 2:00 pm Friday, had two good friends Andy and Camp along with a new friend, John (BuckWild) from the forum. Thanks to all that called in regards to the trip but John called first so he got to go. Stopped by the 252's for some AJ's but got bit by sharks on every drop. Moved on to the beer can, jigged up many blackfin. About 11:00 had Camp slowly drive the boat to the Ram Powell so that the rest of us could sleep. Arrived at the Ram and started jigging up more blackfin. Tried some chunking, managed a small blackfin and many sharks swimming around the boat so decided to troll. As soon as the sun came up immediately started to get bit, cedar plug and naked ballyhoo, lost one of those. Then hooked one on a popper, this one managed to rub against the boat and lost that one, 1 for 3 not very good. Ended up catching two more at the Ram and lost 4 others 3 for 6, still not to good. Trolled over to the Marlin, birds and tuna everywhere. Immediately hooked up on a blue/white ilander with a fake ballyhoo, caught it, then hooked another on the same lure a couple of minutes after we put it back out. Talked to a boat on the radio and told them about the bite, 5 minutes later see a 36` Yellowfin show up and start fishing, 20 minutes later an express shows up, from other post they caught fish too. Didn't get any more bites so decided to troll past the Petronius and right before I said lines in got one more yellowfin. 6 for 12, not great but pretty good for only my second trip in my boat.

Ended up with 27 blackfin and 6 yellowfin (35-45 lbs)

Ran into one issue, ice melted, brought about 300 lbs, not enough. Called the Plum Crazy on the radio and they gave us a lot of ice. If anyone knows anyone on that boat please tell them thanks.



















Jake

26 World Cat - Whore Eagle


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

great haul!!!! and nice pics!



i hope the bite stays on for the weekend with this full moon!


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

hey jake nice catch! i tried to call you on channel 68 a couple of times but didnt get a hold of you..... as you see in my report we left marlin around 930 because we had enough......there wasnt a lot of talking on the radio anyway..... how was the water around the ram?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That was a pretty damn good bite this weekend judging by what hit the docks saturday afternoon. I wishI could have been out there. 

Good job guys


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very cool! :bowdown Always great when you make the run and it all comes together. It seems that everytime I make the run the yellowfin were there the day before!

MScontender


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Was a great time. Thanks again. That guy on the right in the pics sure is an ugly bastard!


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Headed out this Friday afternoon too. Hope we have similar results!


----------



## Ron Mexico (Nov 5, 2007)

That was us in the 38 Rampage and a friends of mine in the yellowfin. Thanks for letting us know about the bite. We ended up going three for five in about an hour and a half. Had we stayed, I'm preety sure we could of put a couple more fish in the boat. Tha last pass we hooked a triple and then made the dession to catch some jacks. Thereis only somuch tuna I care to eat. My Buddy robert in the yellowfin finished the day off with a 30 lb yellowedge, 30 lbsnowy, 25lb scamp, and a 40 lb gag. i was a little jealus. Sorry didn't mean to highjack your thread. Once again thanks for calling us over made for a good first trip on the new boat. I hope I can repay you one day.

angelo


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

no problem on the ice, "the boat makes more" glad ya'll caught made it in ok...:clap


----------



## Quicdraw (Oct 3, 2007)

that plum crazy boat is one sweet ride


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Quicdraw (5/9/2009)*that plum crazy boat is one sweet ride


Its the old "sunset" 61 Viking...


----------

